# Slipräder kaufen



## allegoric (24. März 2013)

Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen, an meinen Gummikreuzer zur alleinigen Fortbewegung ein paar Slipräder dranzumontieren.

Hat jemand mit diesen bereits Erfahrungen gemacht?
http://zeepter.de/Zubehoer/Slipraed....html?XTCsid=611d55832ccc294e9955706913dd204a


Gibt es bessere?
Wichtig ist mir, dass diese an mein 330er passen und salzwasserfest sind. Sonst nützt es nix.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Ist aufjeden fall Edelstahl, also warscheinlich auch für Salzwasser fahrten geeignet und keine Lager#6
würde es aber trozdem mit klarem Wasser nach jeder fahrt spülen#h


----------



## ulf (25. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Hallo

Die Räder, die in dem Link dargestellt sind, machen durch das "drehen" einen raffinierten Eindruck. Das Boot schaut aber so aus, als ob es mit dem hohen Spiegel eher für einen Motor mit langem Schaft gemacht ist. Wenn deins jetzt für einen tiefer liegenden Kurzschaftmotor gemacht ist, könnte das nicht mehr so gut passen. Ich mache aber die Slippräder auch immer ganz ab, wenn das Boot im Wasser ist.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stefan660 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Kommt auf dein Boot an, hatte mal originale Zodiac Räder (Größe wie auf dem Bild) an einem 3,40m Fastroller, dazu einen 15PS 2T Motor. Mit kompletter Ausrüstung konnte ich die Fuhre wegen der kleinen Räder nicht mehr den Strand hoch oder runter bewegen. Vorher hatte ich eine Quicksilver in 3,80m mit großen Sliprädern und einen 25PS 2T Motor wo es kaum eine Problem war das ganze durch den Sand zu ziehen. 

Große Räder:
http://www.bootszubehoer-markt.de/shop/contents/de/p393.html

Sind zwar optisch nicht der Hype aber helfen durch den Sand.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (25. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Also das Prinzip der Slipräder ist ziemlich genial. Ich würde das mal ausprobieren. ALlerdings muss man auch immer bedenken, je größer die Räder sind, je leichter kann man es durch unwegsames Gelände ziehen. Große Räder passen aber nicht an den hinteren Spiegel, wenn man einen Motor dran hat.


----------



## allegoric (25. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Naja meistens haben wir hier relativ festen Untergrund. Seewasserfest soll es nur "vorsorglich" sein, wenn ich mir doch mal einen Verbrenner zulege. Da will ich die Slipräder nicht neukaufen. Also z.Z. bin ich an unsrigen Gewässern unterwegs. Was mich noch etwas stutzig macht ist dann der Gebrauch von E-Motor, Echo und Sliprädern zur gleichen Zeit. Mir wäre es auch am liebsten, wenn ich die irgendwo ins Boot nach dem Slippen packen könnte. Ich hatte mal einen Link mit ausziehbaren Sliprädern, dort wurde aber eine Höhe vom Spiegel empfohlen, der meinen Spiegel überschritt, darum habe ich eine Alternative gesucht.
Ich habe ein Seacat Schlauchi.

Ich werd es wohl ausprobieren...Schlecht sehen die nicht aus.


----------



## as12 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Kommt auf dein Boot an, hatte mal originale Zodiac Räder (Größe wie auf dem Bild) an einem 3,40m Fastroller, dazu einen 15PS 2T Motor. Mit kompletter Ausrüstung konnte ich die Fuhre wegen der kleinen Räder nicht mehr den Strand hoch oder runter bewegen. Vorher hatte ich eine Quicksilver in 3,80m mit großen Sliprädern und einen 25PS 2T Motor wo es kaum eine Problem war das ganze durch den Sand zu ziehen.
> 
> Große Räder:
> http://www.bootszubehoer-markt.de/shop/contents/de/p393.html
> ...



jo so sehen unsere auch aus
und die funzen supi
die oben genannten wären uns zu klein

mfg


----------



## allegoric (25. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Aber das sind doch solche Räder, die dann hochstehen oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Stefan660 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Ja, so sollten sie stehen während der Fahrt....




Habs mal vergessen und gedacht mein Motor wäre kaputt weil Boot nur noch große Wellen machte aber keine Fahrt#d


----------



## as12 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*



allegoric schrieb:


> Aber das sind doch solche Räder, die dann hochstehen oder irre ich mich?



Müssen sie doch auch:q einfach nach unten drücken und schwupps
tauchen sie auf, ein wenig fester drücken beim wieder nach unten
Bringen:q
Aber über alle anderen Räder ärgerst du dich glaube mir

Mfg


----------



## allegoric (28. März 2013)

*AW: Slipräder kaufen*

Problem ist dann nur...wohin mit dem Echo!? Mit meiner Variante könnte ich es noch locker platzieren. Du musst auch bedenken, ich habe das Boot nicht auf dem Trailer. Das soll transportierbar bleiben. Die Geschichte mit dem Sand wäre auch nicht so wild. Wir haben hier kaum Sand. Ich verstehe deine Einwände gut, aber ich erkenne noch keinen Vorteil, ich sehe da eher die Nachteile des Platzes, der Möglichkeit zum Hantieren auf dem Boot usw. Ich will eigentlich nicht, dass mir die Räder so in der Gegend rumstaksen .


----------

